# Painting my body (camera body)



## Battou (Dec 18, 2007)

As I sit here and debate whether or not I wan't to ship it out for repair or just replace with the F-1 I looked at the other day. I got half a notion that maybe I should give it a new paint job.....Witch makes even more questions to be answered.


I know I can do it, I Do automobile paint work and the metal and plastic of a camera body is no diffrent so, in addition to Do I repair or do I junk it

Do I paint?

or 

do I not?


If I decide I wan't to paint the thing:

do paint it before repairs?

or 

after repairs?

What color?
Actually I alredy have an idea for that but I am curious?

Thoughts?


----------



## ferny (Dec 18, 2007)

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=71564&

I never did paint mine in the end.


----------



## digital flower (Dec 18, 2007)

Battou said:


> What color?
> Actually I alredy have an idea for that but I am curious?
> 
> Thoughts?




How about color #ff1493/Deep Pink?







You'll probably have the only one :mrgreen:


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Dec 18, 2007)

What type of body?


----------



## Rick Waldroup (Dec 18, 2007)

There was a guy on photo.net a few years back who painted his Leica M4 taxi-cab yellow.

It was really kind of cool looking.

I think you should paint it some wild, exotic color.


----------



## Sideburns (Dec 18, 2007)

sure paint it...but AFTER repairs.  Don't want them scuffing your stuff.
Make sure do use a really strong clear...and let it set.  You obviously know this...but it's something you'd be handling a lot...so small chips can happen the first couple days.


----------



## Ls3D (Dec 18, 2007)

I think the mileage probably gives it more soul, and you don't want to be one of those people on Antiques RS who almost had a very valuable piece...

-Shea


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Dec 18, 2007)

Ls3D said:


> I think the mileage probably gives it more soul, and you don't want to be one of those people on Antiques RS who almost had a very valuable piece...
> 
> -Shea


I agree, that's why I ask about the type of body.


----------



## phakimata (Dec 18, 2007)

Maybe paint it green with purple polka dots.......


----------



## Battou (Dec 18, 2007)

(Ghastly) Krueger said:


> What type of body?



Canon AE-1















(I'll get better before pics, That I can assure you)
As far as the replacements go I had aslo looked at a TX but the same issue exists....I don't like the silver.


----------



## Battou (Dec 18, 2007)

Sideburns said:


> sure paint it...but AFTER repairs.  Don't want them scuffing your stuff.
> Make sure do use a really strong clear...and let it set.  You obviously know this...but it's something you'd be handling a lot...so small chips can happen the first couple days.



You have a point there, the last thing I want is for those doing the repairs to screw up the paint. also it is a backup camera so it won't be getting as heavy a use as you are prolly thinking but yes  I plan on doing it right so it won't get chipped and knicked under normal use. Heck I would like to powder coat it but I nolonger have the facilities to do such.



Ls3D said:


> I think the mileage probably gives it more soul, and you don't want to be one of those people on Antiques RS who almost had a very valuable piece...
> 
> -Shea



The camera is too common to worry about such things, and I really dislike the color that much.


----------



## Becky (Dec 19, 2007)

I would never ever paint it! Lovely as it is...


----------



## Battou (Dec 19, 2007)

Becky said:


> I would never ever paint it! Lovely as it is...



I don't share that oppinion, there are just too many flaws in the paint it self and since I did not like the color in the first place I figure repainting it would be far more to my likeing than just repairing the existing paint.


----------



## lostprophet (Dec 19, 2007)

Becky said:


> I would never ever paint it! Lovely as it is...



that's only because you can't hold a paint brush properly :greenpbl:


----------



## Battou (Dec 19, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> that's only because you can't hold a paint brush properly :greenpbl:




I guess she is in luck a paint gun is way diffrent than the brush.......then again that could go the opposite way and make it worse I guess.


----------



## jstuedle (Dec 19, 2007)

I looked into the leather/snake skin for a F3/MD4 but could not bring myself to do it. The gray snake skin looked really cool though.


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Dec 19, 2007)

_I_ wouldn't repaint it either. If I had to, I'd take a classic approach, either black or silver.

I know, I'm boring.


----------



## Battou (Dec 19, 2007)

(Ghastly) Krueger said:


> _I_ wouldn't repaint it either. If I had to, I'd take a classic approach, either black or silver.
> 
> I know, I'm boring.



Black with white lettering is the plan actually, I too am fairly boring. I was going to make a joke about making it match the color of my log book but.....


----------



## Battou (Dec 20, 2007)

In case any one is curious The log book for the EF matches the camera


----------

